# Can fish survive with no dorsal/tail fin?



## FreyaS (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a white cloud mountain minnow who has been living alone for some time while I found a suitable larger tank to start up my new aquarium. I noticed last night it looked like he had almost no dorsal fin... I wondered if it was just down. Today I bought 6 new minnows and I can quite clearly see he has no dorsal fin, except a tiny slither. I don't think its fin rot as all other fins are fine, and there was certainly no fish around to nip it. Can it survive like that? And what could have caused it?

I also bought 6 cherry barbs, and having got them home found one with a tail so badly fin nipped by the red tail black sharks it was with in the shop that it has no tail at all! Can it survive this now its away from the sharks?


----------



## Marten (Apr 15, 2018)

Fins will regrow if it isn't fin rot. To promote healthy regrowth it's good to maintain really good water parameters with a properly cycled tank, and do frequent water changes to keep nitrates down.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Re: **Today I bought 6 new minnows . . . 
*
------------------

FWIW: This species has been banned in BC. See attached screenshot.


----------

